# Tinfoil Barbs, Giant Danios, and Skirt Tetras



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

My family has quite the set up, when it comes to FW fish tanks. 

My two younger brothers, my father and I all own a fish tank. My dad and I (yes my mother and older sister help, but it's kin of a boy thing) have a 120 GAL. tank with a Silver Arwana, 2 Parrots i've raised since 3", and the most beautiful FW fish in the world, a Red Severum. 

My youngest brother, age 7, has a 14 Gal. Guppy and Danio breading tank. My other brother, age 12, has a 29 Gal. tank, which we call the "Schooling tank". It's got 3 Giant Danios (lost two because of Nitrite spike), 5 Skirt Tetras, 2 Male, 3 Female, and now today he brought home 3 Tinfoil barbs, that he picked up at Petco today on his way home from school. 

I have 3 problems with this. 
1) Petco? The fish there are ugly, and covered in Diseases.

2) How fast do they grow? They get HUGE, and I don't want him putting ugly fish in my tank (no offense ) 

3) Aren't they Semi-Agressive? I have a feeling they are going to tare the tank to shreds, fish and live plants, at about 5 inches. We have them with giant Danios and TETRAS! I don't like where this is going. 

If you've got any knowledge on these Barbs, please let me know.


----------



## Rouge. (Feb 11, 2011)

I would suggest taking the Tinfoil Barbs back, they grow about a half inch to an inch a month (at least mine seem to be). They will get 10+ inches and will need at least a 6 foot long tank to be happy. I had mine with smaller community fish before moving them to a bigger tank with two cichlids, and they were not aggressive towards any of the fish. 

If your brother wants barbs, try Cherry Barbs or Tiger Barbs.


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

By brother just plans on putting the barbs once they get large, into our 120 GAL. So its not the size i'm worried about.


----------

